

You Can't Do Binary Under Pressure - Moral_
http://toys.usvsth3m.com/binary/

======
ggchappell
Apparently I can. :-)

Also, try their "You Can't Write Proper English Under Pressure":

[http://toys.usvsth3m.com/write/](http://toys.usvsth3m.com/write/)

------
MAGZine
_holds q_

Better than I thought.

------
_fs
Although I beat it, It still took my brain until level 3 to realize why I
skipped from level 1 to 10

------
oftenwrong
I didn't know I could do this so well.

